# Opinions on a "budget gaming rig" Ryzen based



## Max(IT) (Oct 18, 2020)

I'm building a gaming computer for my little son. It will be his 10 birthday's gift and it will be used mostly for gaming (Roblox and Fortnite the most played titles, but others will follow) and for school activities.
I already have 2 gaming PCs at home (one is mine and the other is for my elder son), both with quite high end specs, but this one will be on a tight budget, mostly because he still is a 10 years old boy...
This was what I already ordered on Amazon:

- Ryzen 3600X (I was looking for a 3600 but it is not available, not to speak about the vaporware 3300X  )
- MSI B450M Mortar MAX (I'd prefer a B550, but there was a 30€ difference on the cheapest I could find, and much worse than the Mortar)
- Corsair Vengeance LPX 16 GB 3000 MHz CL16 (I'd prefer a 3600 MHz set, but the price difference is really too much and they weren't in stock)
- WD SN550 NVMe M.2 SSD 500 GB
- Corsair CV650W PSU
- Thermaltake Versa H15 Windowed M-ATX case
- Asus GeForce PH-GTX 1660 OC 6 GB

The graphic card was my hardest choice, because the budget was quite limited. I need something to play 60 FPS at 1080P, with high details.
I'd like to buy a 5600XT or a 2060 but the prices were really too high.
In the next months I could pass to him one of our VGAs (5700XT or a 2070 Super) in case of upgrading to a new generation 3070...

What do you think ?


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 18, 2020)

Seems fine, only thing I would look at is the RAM, those Vengence LPX kits don't play well with Ryzen. It will work at the rated speed but you might need to mess with it.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 18, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Seems fine, only thing I would look at is the RAM, those Vengence LPX kits don't play well with Ryzen. It will work at the rated speed but you might need to mess with it.


And I’d say spring for 3200. Im actually running Corsair Vengeance CL18 at CL16. The LPX can be hit and miss some are actually Samsung but I’d imagine those are earlier kits mine are Hynix.


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 18, 2020)

The build seems great. Put yourself in his shoes, even if you got him lower spec'd pc he would probably be super happy. Just add some rgb strips if he's into that and call it a day.


----------



## Taraquin (Oct 18, 2020)

If you want good budget ram, go for Crucial Ballistix 3000cl15 or 3200cl16, they are really cheap. They are always Micron rev E and overclock like champs. 3733cl15 with dram calc is easy. Corsair LPX 3000cl16 and 3200cl16 is often Hynix AFR or Micron M-die etc. They rarely do much better than 3333cl16 with poor subtimings.


----------



## Max(IT) (Oct 18, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> Seems fine, only thing I would look at is the RAM, those Vengence LPX kits don't play well with Ryzen. It will work at the rated speed but you might need to mess with it.



what do you mean with "don't play well with Ryzen"?  
I'm not going to overclock those DDR, but just to use it at rated speed (3000 CL16). Are you aware of known issues at XMP speed ???



Devon68 said:


> The build seems great. Put yourself in his shoes, even if you got him lower spec'd pc he would probably be super happy. Just add some rgb strips if he's into that and call it a day.



There is RGB in the stock cooler i already have and in the motherboard. It will be enough for now 
I know what you are meaning, but I don't want to waste money with a PC already obsolete.
The plans are to have a better VGA in the future (this is the reason I bought a 650W PSU) and maybe a 5600X one year from now, when prices will be low.



Taraquin said:


> If you want good budget ram, go for Crucial Ballistix 3000cl15 or 3200cl16, they are really cheap. They are always Micron rev E and overclock like champs. 3733cl15 with dram calc is easy. Corsair LPX 3000cl16 and 3200cl16 is often Hynix AFR or Micron M-die etc. They rarely do much better than 3333cl16 with poor subtimings.



none were available...
I'm not planning to overclock those RAM, so 3000 CL16 will be enough.


----------



## Selaya (Oct 18, 2020)

3600X comes with Wraith Spire, that doesn't have RGB 
3700X and above comes with Wraith Prism, that has RGB.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 18, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> what do you mean with "don't play well with Ryzen"?
> *I'm not going to overclock those DDR*, but just to use it at rated speed (3000 CL16). Are you aware of known issues at *XMP speed* ???


If you are unsure of what memory works best,  budget or otherwise, look up the CVL for your motherboard. You should get a clearer idea what other sticks to compare with
XMP is overclocking, unless you are just comparing speeds.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 18, 2020)

Avoid the LPX as the plague, they're still giving people problems. As long as you can set the timings yourself, I suggest Patriot Viper Steel, they're affordable and work well, except for with XMP.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 18, 2020)

On the GPU: if you have the luxury, try to wait it out a little bit because a new range is getting released in the coming months... its going to shift the price/perf level to a better place because its pretty crap at the moment. Yes, I'd shoot for 2060 levels too, or this PC will feel old before you know it.

Or you can ride it out with the 1660 for a year and then see how things stand of course.


----------



## Max(IT) (Oct 18, 2020)

Selaya said:


> 3600X comes with Wraith Spire, that doesn't have RGB
> 3700X and above comes with Wraith Prism, that has RGB.



I know, but I have the Wraith Prism from my 3900X (I’m using a far better cooler).
It is brand new unused.



DeathtoGnomes said:


> If you are unsure of what memory works best,  budget or otherwise, look up the CVL for your motherboard. You should get a clearer idea what other sticks to compare with
> XMP is overclocking, unless you are just comparing speeds.



XMP is overclocking, but it is “guaranteed “ by the manufacturer.
I’m not planning to overclock that RAM. I just want it to work at 3000 CL16 as advertised. If it will show any issue I will return it and try something else.



Vayra86 said:


> On the GPU: if you have the luxury, try to wait it out a little bit because a new range is getting released in the coming months... its going to shift the price/perf level to a better place because its pretty crap at the moment. Yes, I'd shoot for 2060 levels too, or this PC will feel old before you know it.
> 
> Or you can ride it out with the 1660 for a year and then see how things stand of course.


It is a birthday’s gift, I cannot wait.
The plan is to keep the 1660 for a while and then swap it with the 5700XT I have in the other PC.



TheLostSwede said:


> Avoid the LPX as the plague, they're still giving people problems. As long as you can set the timings yourself, I suggest Patriot Viper Steel, they're affordable and work well, except for with XMP.


Already ordered... 
I will test them thoroughly and return them if any issue will show up.


----------



## RGBShark (Oct 18, 2020)

I'd look for a better model of the 1660 if I were you, (I'm assuming you meant the Pheonix Fan 1660), those single fan models can get a bit hot and loud. Besides that try looking for a 3600 non X on Newegg or B&H if they have those in your region and use the saved cash for a 1660 super.


----------



## Selaya (Oct 18, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> I know, but I have the Wraith Prism from my 3900X (I’m using a far better cooler).
> It is brand new unused.
> [ ... ]


That makes a lot more sense then, and it's also adequate enough for any flavor of 3600.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 18, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> XMP is overclocking, but it is “guaranteed “ by the manufacturer.
> I’m not planning to overclock that RAM. I just want it to work at 3000 CL16 as advertised. If it will show any issue I will return it and try something else.



No it is not guaranteed to work like others here have said stay well away from LPX memory it's hit and miss with Ryzen CPU's sometimes it'll work and for random reasons sometimes it wont you'd be better of going with GSkill Trident Z 3200MHz or Team or Adata or Patriot anything but Corsair LPX if you want trouble free XMP

Already ordered... 
I will test them thoroughly and return them if any issue will show up 

should have waited for replies before doing that as it kinda defeats the purpose of asking for advice


----------



## Max(IT) (Oct 18, 2020)

RGBShark said:


> I'd look for a better model of the 1660 if I were you, (I'm assuming you meant the Pheonix Fan 1660), those single fan models can get a bit hot and loud. Besides that try looking for a 3600 non X on Newegg or B&H if they have those in your region and use the saved cash for a 1660 super.



Everything must be bought on Amazon, because I have some privileges buying from them on items sold and dispatched by Amazon. Ryzen 3600 was my choice, but it is not available here in Europe (I checked Amazon.de and Amazon.nl), so I had to buy the 3600X.
I know the 1660 is not the best possible choice, but at that price (200€) there were literally nothing better 
And I was already above the planned budget.



Athlonite said:


> No it is not guaranteed to work like others here have said stay well away from LPX memory it's hit and miss with Ryzen CPU's sometimes it'll work and for random reasons sometimes it wont you'd be better of going with GSkill Trident Z 3200MHz or Team or Adata or Patriot anything but Corsair LPX if you want trouble free XMP
> 
> Already ordered...
> I will test them thoroughly and return them if any issue will show up
> ...



and you should READ before commenting so harshly. I didn't asked for purchase advices. I asked for OPINIONS on an already made purchase.
Now thanks to the information received from you and others here I know that I must pay special attention to the DDR kit I bought, looking for instabilities, and return them if this is the case.

EDIT: I double checked and the order wasn't dispatched yet, so I removed the Corsair LPX and replaced them with Crucial Ballistix BL2K8G30C15U4B (3000 CL15). According to the Crucial website those are 100% compatible with the B450M Mortar . Thank you and everyone else for the heads up.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 19, 2020)

Just be aware that XMP is an Intel standard and is under no circumstances guaranteed to work on AMD.
Also, Micron DRAM has the highest latencies on AMD, as the tRFC is quite bad on current Micron RAM vs. Hynix and Samsung, with Samsung having the best tRFC timings.
I wouldn't worry about overclocking the RAM on AMD and I would be those modules you ordered work at 3200 CL16 just fine.
Also, AMD Ryzen 3000 CPUs don't like odd CAS timings, so you might not be able to run them at CL15.


----------



## Max(IT) (Oct 19, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Just be aware that XMP is an Intel standard and is under no circumstances guaranteed to work on AMD.



I know. Thank you.
DOCP (strange name for Asus's XMP) worked just fine on my G.Skill Trident Z.
I will try XMP on the Crucial Ballistix I bought, otherwise I will set manual timings.



> Also, Micron DRAM has the highest latencies on AMD, as the tRFC is quite bad on current Micron RAM vs. Hynix and Samsung, with Samsung having the best tRFC timings.
> I wouldn't worry about overclocking the RAM on AMD and I would be those modules you ordered work at 3200 CL16 just fine.
> Also, AMD Ryzen 3000 CPUs don't like odd CAS timings, so you might not be able to run them at CL15.


I will try CL15, and in case of issues I will lower that to CL16.
I'll let you know.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 19, 2020)

I am just about to do a Customer build for a customer's son in the range. 



			Amazon.ca
		







						Corsair 4000D Airflow Tempered Glass Mid-Tower ATX PC Case - White, CC-9011201-WW : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

Corsair 4000D Airflow Tempered Glass Mid-Tower ATX PC Case - White, CC-9011201-WW : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				






			Amazon.ca
		







						Asus Prime X570-P Ryzen 3 AM4 with PCIe Gen4, Dual M.2 HDMI, SATA 6GB/s USB 3.2 Gen 2 ATX Motherboard : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

Asus Prime X570-P Ryzen 3 AM4 with PCIe Gen4, Dual M.2 HDMI, SATA 6GB/s USB 3.2 Gen 2 ATX Motherboard : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				









						Thermaltake Smart 600W ATX 12V V2.3/EPS 12V 80 Plus Certified Active PFC Power Supply PS-SPD-0600NPCWUS-W : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

Thermaltake Smart 600W ATX 12V V2.3/EPS 12V 80 Plus Certified Active PFC Power Supply PS-SPD-0600NPCWUS-W : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				









						AMD Ryzen 5 2600 Processor with Wraith Stealth Cooler - YD2600BBAFBOX : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

AMD Ryzen 5 2600 Processor with Wraith Stealth Cooler - YD2600BBAFBOX : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				









						AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core, 12-Thread Unlocked Desktop 3rd generation Processor with Wraith Stealth Cooler : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core, 12-Thread Unlocked Desktop 3rd generation Processor with Wraith Stealth Cooler : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				









						ADATA Swordfish 1TB 3D NAND PCIe Gen3x4 NVMe M.2 2280 Read/Write up to 1800/1200MB/s Internal SSD (ASWORDFISH-1T-C) : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

ADATA Swordfish 1TB 3D NAND PCIe Gen3x4 NVMe M.2 2280 Read/Write up to 1800/1200MB/s Internal SSD (ASWORDFISH-1T-C) : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				




and or 






						Silicon Power 1TB SSD 3D NAND TLC A58 Performance Boost SATA III 2.5" 7mm (0.28") Internal Solid State Drive SU001TBSS3A58A25CA : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

Silicon Power 1TB SSD 3D NAND TLC A58 Performance Boost SATA III 2.5" 7mm (0.28") Internal Solid State Drive SU001TBSS3A58A25CA : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca


----------



## dgianstefani (Oct 19, 2020)

If all the rig is for is gaming, there's literally no point going ryzen. Intel has higher FPS across the board, min, average, max. Go with a 10400f build instead and give him 10 or 20 extra fps.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 19, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> If all the rig is for is gaming, there's literally no point going ryzen. Intel has higher FPS across the board, min, average, max. Go with a 10400f build instead and give him 10 or 20 extra fps.


Until his son is 14 and is able to to buy a 5000 series CPU used cheap do you have a Ryzen system to tell the difference between 145 and 160 FPS?


----------



## Max(IT) (Oct 19, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> If all the rig is for is gaming, there's literally no point going ryzen. Intel has higher FPS across the board, min, average, max. Go with a 10400f build instead and give him 10 or 20 extra fps.


10 FPS using an high end VGA and a 10600K, which is expensive and requires a Z490 board.
With a low end GPU and a 10400f the difference would be 3/5 FPS, for an inferior CPU for almost everything else.
And using an AMD platform I could replace the 3600X with a 5600X in the future.

10400 vs 3600


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 19, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> I know. Thank you.
> DOCP (strange name for Asus's XMP) worked just fine on my G.Skill Trident Z.
> I will try XMP on the Crucial Ballistix I bought, otherwise I will set manual timings.
> 
> ...


Yeah, different RAM, different behaviour with XMP. 
It might not even booth with CL15.


----------



## Max(IT) (Oct 19, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Yeah, different RAM, different behaviour with XMP.
> It might not even booth with CL15.


For the first boot and Windows installation I usually use JEDEC settings for maximum stability. Then I will try XMP.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 19, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> For the first boot and Windows installation I usually use JEDEC settings for maximum stability. Then I will try XMP.


Not trying to pick on you, simply stating what I've experienced. I can't boot CL17 either.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 19, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> For the first boot and Windows installation I usually use JEDEC settings for maximum stability. Then I will try XMP.


Personally I stay away from the actual Xmp setting, it is not made for Ryzen, in use even when apparently stable, and tested I have experienced BSOD occasionally.
To get close to Xmp I use the primary timings and leave the rest on auto.
If it's my pc I might then spend some time tightening the. Timings, but I do that manually.
XMP is not made for and is very very rarely tested to work on AMD , patriot viper AMD specific ready is one that is, but most aren't tested to run at all on AMD never mind in XMP mode.


----------



## Max(IT) (Oct 19, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Not trying to pick on you, simply stating what I've experienced. I can't boot CL17 either.


No problem. I will try CL15 and if it doesn't work I will switch to CL16.
I know several users using CL15 or CL19 without any issue, so I think many factors are involved here.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Personally I stay away from the actual Xmp setting, it is not made for Ryzen, in use even when apparently stable, and tested I have experienced BSOD occasionally.
> To get close to Xmp I use the primary timings and leave the rest on auto.
> If it's my pc I might then spend some time tightening the. Timings, but I do that manually.
> XMP is not made for and is very very rarely tested to work on AMD , patriot viper AMD specific ready is one that is, but most aren't tested to run at all on AMD never mind in XMP mode.


In my specific case I was lucky enough to have XMP working flawlessly on my G.Skill Trident Z. Never seen a BSOD and I'm using CTR tuned PC and performed many stability tests (AIDA64 and IBT for instance).
I will see with those Crucial... I'm not scared by manual timings just in case.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 19, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> I'm building a gaming computer for my little son. It will be his 10 birthday's gift and it will be used mostly for gaming (Roblox and Fortnite the most played titles, but others will follow) and for school activities.
> I already have 2 gaming PCs at home (one is mine and the other is for my elder son), both with quite high end specs, but this one will be on a tight budget, mostly because he still is a 10 years old boy...
> This was what I already ordered on Amazon:
> 
> ...


You will not regret the 5600XT. It is as fast as a Vega 64 in some cases.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 19, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> No problem. I will try CL15 and if it doesn't work I will switch to CL16.
> I know several users using CL15 or CL19 without any issue, so I think many factors are involved here.
> 
> 
> ...


And another point , Cl17, in fact any odd numbered Cas on Ryzen needs power down disabled and gear down disabled in bios or the bios rounds it up.
G skill have had a good rep on Ryzen, Corsair and many other big brand's definitely not so, good luck with the build.


----------



## Max(IT) (Oct 19, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> You will not regret the 5600XT. It is as fast as a Vega 64 in some cases.


5600XT is well beyond the budget


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 19, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Personally I stay away from the actual Xmp setting, it is not made for Ryzen, in use even when apparently stable, and tested I have experienced BSOD occasionally.



And yet I've had no fails at all using XMP or DOCP with Ryzen what it comes down to I'm pretty sure is Ram choice choose not quite so good ram kit and end up having trouble choose a good kit and you should have no trouble at all. That's why I went with GSkill Trident Z


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 20, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> And yet I've had no fails at all using XMP or DOCP with Ryzen what it comes down to I'm pretty sure is Ram choice choose not quite so good ram kit and end up having trouble choose a good kit and you should have no trouble at all. That's why I went with GSkill Trident Z


As I said some work, most don't,  if I just tried Patriot viper AMD certified earlier I sure as shit would have seen fewer sets that didn't work.
And I acknowledged Gskill have a good rep.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Oct 20, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> 10 FPS using an high end VGA and a 10600K, which is expensive and requires a Z490 board.
> With a low end GPU and a 10400f the difference would be 3/5 FPS, for an inferior CPU for almost everything else.
> And using an AMD platform I could replace the 3600X with a 5600X in the future.
> 
> 10400 vs 3600



There's nothing wrong with saying you prefer AMD.  What's wrong is saying that it's the better choice for a 'budget gaming rig'.


----------



## Max(IT) (Oct 20, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> And yet I've had no fails at all using XMP or DOCP with Ryzen what it comes down to I'm pretty sure is Ram choice choose not quite so good ram kit and end up having trouble choose a good kit and you should have no trouble at all. That's why I went with GSkill Trident Z


This. I never saw any issue using XMP on any PC I assembled and/or upgraded. Not an huge statistic base but still relevant to my experience.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> As I said some work, most don't,  if I just tried Patriot viper AMD certified earlier I sure as shit would have seen fewer sets that didn't work.
> And I acknowledged Gskill have a good rep.



do you have data to support your theory about “most computers” ?
I would say “on some PC it doesn’t work”.
There is a bunch of users in this forum demonizing XMP, and I don’t know why.
yes, it is an Intel technology BUT it was widely accepted by AMD and motherboard manufacturers. Surely XMP settings aren’t the best you can squeeze out of a DDR kit, but I think they still are a viable option to have some performance without manual settings.
My admittedly limited experience with Ryzen (but I worked on several PCs using AMD platform in the last year) is that I had ZERO issues with XMP using different brand of DDR kits while I saw BSOD only when using DDR Calculator “SAFE” settings in two cases.

Now I accepted the advice to replace Corsair LPX kit with Crucial Ballistix (there were merely 3€ of price difference), but on Amazon.de the 3600X is sold IN BUNDLE with Corsair LPX DDR 3200 kit by Amazon, and all the reviews are POSITIVE. All of them. Not a single complain about memory errors.



weekendgeek said:


> There's nothing wrong with saying you prefer AMD.  What's wrong is saying that it's the better choice for a 'budget gaming rig'.



wait wait wait... Im not an “AMD cheerleader”. I never said it is the best choice. I just said it is the choice I made. I’m absolutely ok with someone suggesting an Intel solution for gaming.
I just pointed out that the 10-20 FPS figure is wrong. It is more a “3/5 FPS” situation.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 20, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> This. I never saw any issue using XMP on any PC I assembled and/or upgraded. Not an huge statistic base but still relevant to my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's about you try and find some proof AMD ever supported XMP first, making assumptions doesn't make them Facts, and that fact escaped my vision these last many years.
You want to contest what I am saying bring facts , then maybe I would bother.


----------



## Max(IT) (Oct 20, 2020)

It is literally an option present IN EVERY SINGLE MOTHERBOARD. Not even reported as “beta”. Not even given a disclaimer about “issues “ (Like PBO for instance).
so much for an unsupported option.
XMP is not “officially “ supported even on Intel chipsets. That doesn’t mean it doesn’t work.
yes, I’m sure there could be cases where it doesn’t work. I’m absolutely not denying that.
but you and a couple of other users here are literally demonizing XMP on Ryzen platform. So the proof should be on you. YOU claimed that “on most pc it doesn’t work “. I asked a proof of that “most” part of your sentence, out of genuine curiosity.
I have the option in every motherboard using an AMD chipset available. Just check the compatibility list of any motherboard, you will find A LOT of DDR KITS reported as supported at XMP speeds and voltages. The Corsair kit demonized on this thread are on that list, for instance (I checked for MSI and Asus B450 and B550 boards).

b450m Mortar compatibility list


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 20, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> It is literally an option present IN EVERY SINGLE MOTHERBOARD. Not even reported as “beta”. Not even given a disclaimer about “issues “ (Like PBO for instance).
> so much for an unsupported option.
> XMP is not “officially “ supported even on Intel chipsets. That doesn’t mean it doesn’t work.
> yes, I’m sure there could be cases where it doesn’t work. I’m absolutely not denying that.
> ...


Should be easy to find AMD words on it then.


----------



## Max(IT) (Oct 20, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Should be easy to find AMD words on it then.


Listen dude, I know your attitude from several other comments in the past. You are that ''kind" of guy. The one with The Truth. With all _the answers_. There are several in any forum I saw... Lucky you. 
I am just a 48 years old engineer, I'm not going to argue with a random guy on a forum over silly questions 
You, and I say it again *YOU*, claimed that ON MOST configurations XMP settings won't work. I asked for any proof to backup your claim, because I cannot find any.
And I also linked one compatibility list (but I can provide for several if you wish) where A LOT (over one hundred) of RAM kits are declared as COMPATIBLE AT XMP SETTINGS (see speed and voltage) on a Ryzen Matisse platform. Not at JEDEC settings. At XMP settings (~1.35 V and speeds like 3600/3733 and so on...).

Well, in my opinion this means that ON MOST configurations it works (RAM compatibility always is a kind of a lottery), but I agree that on SOME it won't, so I took the advice to swap Corsair DDR kit for a Crucial Ballistix kit which is usually hassle free.
If you have different data to show, I will happily read your data.
My user experience is too limited to provide for a credible statistic, but it says that on 7 Ryzen configurations I worked on in the last year (6 Zen 2 and 1 Zen+), every XMP configuration worked and I experienced just TWO BSOD in two out of the 3 cases where I used Ryzen DRAM Calculator.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 20, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> And yet I've had no fails at all using XMP or DOCP with Ryzen what it comes down to I'm pretty sure is Ram choice choose not quite so good ram kit and end up having trouble choose a good kit and you should have no trouble at all. That's why I went with GSkill Trident Z


Dude, stop being snarky.
Not everyone can afford to buy that RAM, which most people already knows work with XMP on AMD.
We've all had different experiences with Ryzen and it's pretty obvious that it behaves differently compared to Intel processors in many ways, including the memory controller and how well it works with certain types of memory.



Max(IT) said:


> It is literally an option present IN EVERY SINGLE MOTHERBOARD. Not even reported as “beta”. Not even given a disclaimer about “issues “ (Like PBO for instance).
> so much for an unsupported option.
> XMP is not “officially “ supported even on Intel chipsets. That doesn’t mean it doesn’t work.
> yes, I’m sure there could be cases where it doesn’t work. I’m absolutely not denying that.
> ...


You're aware that it's a feature the motherboard makers added, not AMD, right?
This is why it has several different names and work differently on different vendors boards.

So far, I haven't managed to get XMP to work with any combination of Ryzen hardware that I have owned. 
Again, we're all having different experiences and in your case, you bought the kind of RAM that seems to work flawlessly with XMP.
I had a terrible experience with Corsair LPX modules, despite being Hynix based, they never even booted at 3200MHz which was the rated speed. Not on this rig, not on my previous one.
My current RAM doesn't do XMP, but it's also Hynix based and runs at higher clocks and tighter timings than what it was sold as.

The DRAM calculator is a tool, it's not exact science. Again, due to various implementations by the board makers, different settings behave differently and as such, you might have to tweak things further to make it work.

Is it as easy to get RAM working at high speeds as in an Intel system? No, I wouldn't say it is, but it's not exactly hard either if you spend a bit of time reading up on it. By now, there is plenty of information online that should allow you to pick the right parts to reduce hassle with setting things up.


----------



## Max(IT) (Oct 20, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Dude, stop being snarky.
> Not everyone can afford to buy that RAM, which most people already knows work with XMP on AMD.
> We've all had different experiences with Ryzen and it's pretty obvious that it behaves differently compared to Intel processors in many ways, including the memory controller and how well it works with certain types of memory.


I have G.SKill Trident Z on my 3900X and it is working with DOCP without any issue, but as you said it costs almost twice the Crucial Ballistix kit I bought. A little too much for a "budget configuration"if you ask me  



TheLostSwede said:


> You're aware that it's a feature the motherboard makers added, not AMD, right?
> This is why it has several different names and work differently on different vendors boards.



I'm absolutely aware of that.
But that doesn't mean it doesn't work, especially if the motherboard vendor AND the DDR vendor say it works at that settings.

As you surely know even with Intel chipsets XMP is not considered "supported" (there are stories about Intel refusing warranty to users that used XMP on their computers...).
XMP is a kind of overclocking beyond specific, so it isn't really supported by anyone.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Oct 20, 2020)

Seems pretty solid for a budget build. I hope you either got a huge discount on that 1660 or its the 1660 super variant. 

The 3600X should scale pretty well with a gpu upgrade down line.


----------



## Max(IT) (Oct 20, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Seems pretty solid for a budget build. I hope you either got a huge discount on that 1660 or its the 1660 super variant.
> 
> The 3600X should scale pretty well with a gpu upgrade down line.


It is a slightly overclocked 1660... I got it for 200€ sold and dispatched by Amazon.
Yes a gpu upgrade down the line is my plan, but 60 FPS @ 1080 is the target


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 20, 2020)

Max(IT) said:


> I have G.SKill Trident Z on my 3900X and it is working with DOCP without any issue, but as you said it costs almost twice the Crucial Ballistix kit I bought. A little too much for a "budget configuration"if you ask me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said AMD supported it not me, so show where they say they do.
I like you would have trouble proving my experience because I didn't keep records.
Take my experience or leave it but don't assume I made it up I have tried five sets of memory on my main rig and 18 other sets on other rigs this year but didn't keep records, I just built setup and moved them on ,three to do for Christmas so no time for your type of bs.
AMD do not support XMP at all. ...

They also refute warranty payouts on Any XMP use soooooo yes we'll supported, not.

Oh and your argument of mobo and memory supporting XMP ,that wouldn't preclude AMD not officially supporting XMP or the fact all chip's have they're own limits , I have 4X8GB @3600MHz,not XMP, it does work fine Cl 16 too but Isn't supported , note it's vengeance RGB pro(micron).

Since edits I'm out, good luck with your build.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 20, 2020)

FAQ - DRAM Memory - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Frequently asked questions about G.SKILL DRAM Memory.




					www.gskill.com
				








_Please post thoughts/comments supporting links, images, videos shared in posts per the forum guidelines. Thanks!  - Moderation Team_


----------



## Max(IT) (Oct 20, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> You said AMD supported it not me, so show where they say they do.
> I like you would have trouble proving my experience because I didn't keep records.
> Take my experience or leave it but don't assume I made it up I have tried five sets of memory on my main rig and 18 other sets on other rigs this year but didn't keep records, I just built setup and moved them on ,three to do for Christmas so no time for your type of bs.
> AMD do not support XMP at all. ...
> ...


Accepted (that is the term I used) and supported are not the same word, even if English isn’t my first language.
Xmp is not supported even by Intel, since it is an overclocking technique.
But it still works.

I’m waiting for data about it not working ON MOST computers. That was your baseless claim.




ne6togadno said:


> FAQ - DRAM Memory - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
> 
> 
> Frequently asked questions about G.SKILL DRAM Memory.
> ...


Yep. It is called DOCP on the Asus boards I saw (like mine). It still uses XMP parameters for timings and voltages


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 20, 2020)

Stop the name calling and insults.
Have a civil tech conversation.

Thank You and Have a Nice Day.


----------



## Max(IT) (Oct 20, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> So far, I haven't managed to get XMP to work with any combination of Ryzen hardware that I have owned.
> Again, we're all having different experiences and in your case, you bought the kind of RAM that seems to work flawlessly with XMP.
> I had a terrible experience with Corsair LPX modules, despite being Hynix based, they never even booted at 3200MHz which was the rated speed. Not on this rig, not on my previous one.
> My current RAM doesn't do XMP, but it's also Hynix based and runs at higher clocks and tighter timings than what it was sold as.
> ...



Now I know why you like the other user are so much “against” XMP. It makes perfectly sense considering your personal experience.
If it had worked on both your systems your opinion would have been different.
I know DRAM Calculator is just a tool, and I’m very glad 1usmus did it (and CTR, which is making my 3900X definitely faster), but MY EXPERIENCE with it was really a mess. I didn’t find a stable configuration when I used it.
So my experience was exactly the opposite of yours...

BTW I really hope XMP will work on my son’s system and I’ll let you know about the results (today the case and keyboard+mouse arrived).


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 20, 2020)

My ram is running at 1333 MHz without a care in the world.


----------



## Max(IT) (Oct 20, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Seriously?  Go do some research, I wish it was only me and two other people on this forum that were having problems, but there are thousands of people with RAM issues with Ryzen.
> I was simply trying to help you avoid having problems, but now you come back and insult me? Gee...
> Got to love the 2020 forum n00bs...


Insult you ???
Wow guys, what's wrong with your attitude on this forum ?  

Where did I insult you ? I just wrote that considering your bad experience it is quite normal that you don't rely on XMP...
Never meant to insult anyone, quite on the contrary I was considering your position as coherent.

About the "thousands" (well, hardly thousands but surely hundreds) of people complaining on the web, it is quite normal to see a vocal minority and not to see millions of people where RAM are just working fine on a Ryzen.
To assume that I'm "a forum noob" just because I joined this specific forum lately is quite ridiculous.
I don't have to post my CV here, but I'm a 48 yo IT engineer, working in this field since 1993, and I'm an active user on literally a dozen of forums on the web.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 21, 2020)

Thread closed, due to much arguing and back & forth BS, with no real advancement of the topic.


----------

